# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 3)



## ripjack13 (Jan 13, 2019)

*At what time in your woodworking endeavors did you feel confident about your ability?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course, a builder, crazy doc, a farmer, a hawaiian crazy bird feeder maker or a wacko floridian bee keeper also.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 13, 2019)

Just before I said "OH Sh.T" read below about experience

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 13, 2019)

I remember my first wood project when I was in junior high, it was a small pine spice rack, I was so proud to give it to my mother. The smile she gave me inspired me to do more. I continued shop classes in school but didnt really become confident in myself until high school. It was then that I became proficient with machines and could actually plan out my own projects. I actually helped teach other students how to do things. I was a teachers aid in wood shop in high school.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 13, 2019)

Comfortable-yes...confidence  still working on that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 13, 2019)

I think I was 3, maybe 4... Dad gave me a hammer, a few scraps of lumber, and a can full of nails and set me off in a corner of the shop. 

Then I got older and wiser...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Jan 13, 2019)

Still waiting for that to happen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 13, 2019)

I can't remember when or if I ever did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jan 13, 2019)

It all depends on the type of woodwork.
Construction, cabinet making and flat work I'm plenty confident.
Lathe work and carving....I've got all kinds of room for improvement.
Basically, if you remove the "art" side of things as much as possible my confidence goes way up.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 13, 2019)

It depends on which aspect of woodworking. I've felt confident on construction and finishing of tables and case goods since I was about 30. For high end jewelry boxes and French Polishing, since I was around 40. Chairs are still a work in progress, as is carving shells, volutes, and knees on the chairs. I always judge my competence using the comments from my clients, sometimes years after I made a piece for them. I made a very large cherry trestle table for a client about 30 years ago. I see him around once a year and he never fails to tell me about how much they enjoy that table and all the comments their guests make about it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 14, 2019)

Tomorrow I'm hoping to feel confident. Only problem is each time I get close I take in a new apect if woodworking and I feel i start over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm pretty confident that I can finish any project that I start. I'm also pretty confident that it may or may not look exactly like I intended it to when I started.

Either way there's usually a spot somewhere in the process where I'm not confident at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

